# [By Demand] January 2010



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2009)

All previous demands are met. Mostly. Ask for fresh ones now.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice post *Anorion*.

/me asks for an uninstaller software as good, light and free as Revo, which comes with an x64 build.
Revo does not apply to x64 apps, so....


----------



## 12345mtp (Nov 11, 2009)

I request you to include "Nokia Software Updater" with S40 SDK in dec 2009 or jan2010.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2009)

Include firefox flash player and latest firefox updates and please try to give Windows XP Service Pack 3...


----------



## dajpax (Nov 11, 2009)

i like the digit most n would only like digit to feature some exclusive songs
the famous artist of vancouver Da JPaX he had a nice album these days which include
20 tracks
hip-hop
bassline
techno
sadness
blues
all in a single album
i.e Da JPaX-Bhangra Intox!cated ft's
artist-Da JPaX

please include this in our area he is famous and now he is going to leave some of the marks in mumbai and other
his first name was Da OcPz now t is changed to Da JPaX

from www.jamendo.com


----------



## Devmukerjeelko (Nov 12, 2009)

wud love to have all the vista service packs in a single collection


----------



## projectigi3000 (Nov 12, 2009)

linux mint 7 gloria plzz


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2009)

Full Free PC Games And F2P MMORPGs.....


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 15, 2009)

Why don't you guys try and give some Machinima Game videos ...It'll be fun if you had those on the DVD's .....


----------



## dajpax (Nov 15, 2009)

please include the album suggested by the another user i.e Da JPaX-Bhangra Intox!cated ft's


nice album


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

dajpax said:


> i like the digit most n would only like digit to feature some exclusive songs
> the famous artist of vancouver Da JPaX he had a nice album these days which include
> 20 tracks
> hip-hop
> ...





dajpax said:


> please include the album suggested by *the another user* i.e Da JPaX-Bhangra Intox!cated ft's
> 
> 
> nice album


Another user? You only asked for it man!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 16, 2009)

Most of the staff (applications or software ) are not useful to me because I don't know how to use them.
So,please try to provide tutorials as more as possible.....


----------



## techo dude (Nov 16, 2009)

Fast track to windows 7,fast track to windows 7 tips  ,tricks and secret 
 CCleaner
Norton internet secqurity 20 10


----------



## Nithu (Nov 16, 2009)

Pls......Pls......Pls......*Digit Software Archive*...


----------



## opticalillusion (Nov 18, 2009)

Woul dlove to have latest firefox updates.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 20, 2009)

so office 2010 beta is out 
some big demands

AVG 9
Swish Max 3
Nero 9 Ultra Edition
Morpheus Photo Animation Suite 
Waves Diamond Bundle 
Avid Media Composer
Corel VideoStudio 
Ableton Suite
Resolume Avenue
AudioMulch


----------



## mitanshutheblackhat (Nov 20, 2009)

very much LINUX MINT 7 UNIVERSAL DVD VERSION + MANDRIVA DVD VERSION


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

*[Linux]BackTrack 4 Pre Release Image
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Beta 2
Microsoft Office 2010 Beta(If available)*


----------



## Revolution (Nov 21, 2009)

.Net Framework 3.5 SP1


----------



## qams (Nov 22, 2009)

12345mtp said:


> I request you to include "Nokia Software Updater" with S40 SDK in dec 2009 or jan2010.



me too.


+

Windows 7 drivers for all Notebooks & PC

Latest 7 tweak softwares

& keep Price below 150/- Rs  

Atleast One Full Linux Distro in bootable Linux DVD with lots of Linux softwares.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 22, 2009)

Nithu said:


> Pls......Pls......Pls......*Digit Software Archive*...



^+1

DIGIT ARCHIVE​


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 26, 2009)

Please provide fast track on Linux trouble shooting and Debian 5 Live Distro.


----------



## atifMir (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi People please tell me how to write a dvd which plays on normal dvd players.Sorry if i am questioning in the wrong place but i m in dire need of some help thank u.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Nov 28, 2009)

atifMir said:


> Hi People please tell me how to write a dvd which plays on normal dvd players.Sorry if i am questioning in the wrong place but i m in dire need of some help thank u.



Please ask in Q&A section.
Its demand section.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Dot Net Nuke + Few Free Skins for it. Its good tool for .Net Development.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 28, 2009)

Mac OS X SL Updates!! 
Folx
utorrent for mac
Toast Titanium


----------



## atifMir (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Ppl! Include a  full dvd burning software which plays on both the system and Normal DVD player!(Preferably Open Source!


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Linux Mint 8 Helena x64 or Universal edition.iso.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ +100 that with the DVD repository 

Will post the complete list of demands a bit later ... actually after getting the dec mag


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 1, 2009)

+11111 for KROW


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Dec 1, 2009)

*1.120 days trial of Windows Home Server
2.Visual Studio 2010 Beta23.Full MSDN library
4.Microsoft AutoCollege 2008
5.Windows 7 Enterprise
6.Microsoft Office 2010 beta
7.Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Books Online (July 2009)
8.French Language Pack - Windows 7 Release Candidate (KB967828)
9.Mozzila Firefox All Popular Add-Ons
10.Nokia Ovi Player
11.Windows 7 Training Kit For Developers *


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Dec 1, 2009)

*Windows Apps*
1.Archives Of DIGIT
2.Need For Speed:Shift Demo
3.Windows 7 Enterprise
4.Microsoft Office 2010 Beta
5.Add-ons for Internet Explorer 8
6.Themes for Windows 7 Ultimate
*Symbain Mobile Apps*
5.Quick Office Premier 6 For Symbian S60v3
6.Adobe Reader LE2.5 For Symbain s60v3
7.Concise Oxford French To English dictionary (s60v3)
8.SmartMovie Player v4 (s60v3)
9.Flash Player latest for browser (s60v3)
10.F-secure Antivirus (s60v3)
11.Real Player (s60v3)
12.Cool Symbian Themes (s60v3)
*Vidoes*
11.TechToys All Episodes


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

Mandriva 2010.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2009)

Mandriva, Fedora, Linux Mint (They are all coming together!) 
and here was me thinking of giving Ubuntu 9.10 DVD


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

/me drools.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 3, 2009)

@anorion : what about my demands
is it going to full filled this month ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2009)

*Corel digital studio 2010

Windows 7 Enterprise x64 Trai*l 

- some rival mag has provided that but not the x64 version - so I guess the x64 version will really make a big news -


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 4, 2009)

please if you can include Win7 as topgear said would be great


----------



## Symbianlover (Dec 4, 2009)

Plz include Internet Explorer 8 and nero 9.
We also want windows 7 with fast track.
Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> please if you can include Win7 as topgear said would be great



Thanks buddy for second my and your long time demand 

If a rival mag managed to do so I think digit guys can also and will be able do so


----------



## layzee (Dec 5, 2009)

+1 for Windows  7 Enterprise x64, Linux Mint 8 Helena, NFS:Shift Demo
Also try and provide DDR3 RAM kit reviews


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2009)

Yup, a review on Ram kits and PSU is really needed


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

PSU review is what I support. RAM is secondary.


----------



## sagarsiddhpura (Dec 6, 2009)

Linux distros:
Linux Mint 8 both gnome and kde.
OpenSusue 11.2


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2009)

Suse's on the Dec DVD itself.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Dec 6, 2009)

I found lectures on CS in the November DVD (yeah.. I didn't go about buying digit in past 4 months ... semester was too hectic .. and now I am repenting why I didn't )... which were taught C in a perfectly fabulous manner.

I would appreciate it a lot if I could find the same for JAVA ... you see... I am pretty much acquainted with C/C++ and have been trying to do the same with JAVA but have not been completely successful ... Please try to incorporate both core and advanced JAVA....


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 7, 2009)

can we get all lectures in 1 issue.. togather again(even that u have given)....I and many like me  can not get all issues for some specific reason It would have been better u could get it all  in 1 issue..  In january it would be better..


Soon will get december issue, Did'nt got time to buy from stand. I buy only special issues but will buy january 1 if you provide that.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2009)

An entire series is about 20 gigs, so giving an entire series away in any one issue is a problem.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 7, 2009)

you can atleast divide in 2 issues ... I don't think theire is any problem as digit provide's Dual layer disks. Please consider this .. and will really prefer 1 issue , try if u can manage some how .. special issue with 50 bucks more.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 7, 2009)

providing CS lectures in 1 DVD is not good idea 
cause already some lectures are provided in previous issues
& repeating it in next issues is not make any sense 
by digit regularly so you can have those all videos
copy all and burn all in DVD's if you want all as collection


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 7, 2009)

It is not about collection but having it ... as like me many have missed that lectures so y not have it in 1 issue, so we all can get it ..


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

Many others will not want it. 20GB in one go? You need to think of the people who don't need these things at all.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 7, 2009)

Every issue does not satisfy every1.. and that is y I said about special issue (extra dvd)about so every1 will get something they want atleast..

and It was just my opinion, Digit has to decide .. This is demand thread and I asked for what will I like and now it is digit to decide. 

no offence to any1


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2009)

But I think we will have to wait till june 2010 for that


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 8, 2009)

they can do it in Jan itself ...new year eve.. not have to wait for anniversary issue..

or in feb-march


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 8, 2009)

chrome os pls


----------



## venkat0052 (Dec 8, 2009)

1.Microsoft 2010 beta,
2.jdk 1.3,
3.windows7 premium


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

I only ask DiRT 2 Demo .


----------



## layzee (Dec 8, 2009)

Nero 9.4.26.0 Reloaded
+1 for DiRT 2 Demo


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2009)

reviews on workstation laptops and Desktops  ( high end pcs for video editing and 3D work )


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 11, 2009)

DIGIT ARCHIVE please. This month's alpha version is really ****. I installed it 10times. It runs fine when I start the app from Program Files folder. But if I run it 4m desktop shortcut/Quick Lauch bar/Start menu it says some files r missing which needs the sw to run properly and I need to re-install.

I even tried to make a shortcut of the app from the program files folder but the same happens.

Please provide a stable version of DIGIT ARCHIVE in this new year. Tats all I want.


----------



## AakashDDD@gmail.com (Dec 11, 2009)

Ilike ur cds.... but in jan i want some tutorials on how to use sms players on the new ps2 (SCPH-90004 models) .. I cannot understand from the forums clearly...


----------



## underwater (Dec 12, 2009)

i wnt you guys to make available full versions of different games.When you guys say that you are providing softwares worth Rs30,000 then not spend these bucks in providing atleast two game cds.It would definitely attract a lot of appreciation for you guys.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2009)

Consider giving : ( demanded it earlier but it was not on dec DVD's )

VMWare Workstation for both Linux and windows


----------



## peter (Dec 13, 2009)

Microsoft Visual Studio 2010.
Doom3 dark mod.
Problem downloading it, file is too BIG!!
Thank you.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 14, 2009)

underwater said:


> i wnt you guys to make available full versions of different games.When you guys say that you are providing softwares worth Rs30,000 then not spend these bucks in providing atleast two game cds.It would definitely attract a lot of appreciation for you guys.


 
If you are so much interested in Games. Why don't you subscribe to Skoar.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2009)

I got another one 

Adobe Captivate 4


----------



## raj_v1982 (Dec 15, 2009)

1. DiRT 2 Demo 
2. Need For Speed:Shift Demo
3. Windows 7 Enterprise

and yes we need   Lots   of Powersupply (psu)  Tests and reviews

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------

Looks like Need For Speed:Shift Demo and Windows 7 Enterprise will win and get in to jan 2010 dvd's


----------

